# I tried



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

No floundering for me for the next couple of weeks do to an outage at work, so I tried to build a gig this afternoon, here are some pictures.


----------



## seacapt (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice first try. I would file down those barbs though, they look like they will tear up some meat.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

> *seacapt (10/19/2008)*Nice first try. I would file down those barbs though, they look like they will tear up some meat.


As long a you stick them in the head you will have no worries mate.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Good job!! I like agressive barbs.


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Thanks guys! The barbs were tough to try and shape after it was welded up. Here are some pictures of the second time around.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

looks damn good! lots better then my first atempt!


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Now all we need is some :takephoto with fish on them. They look good for first attempts. I've been told that stainless is hell to deal with when welding. I know I've ruined some drill bits on it. :banghead


----------



## fishing with carl childers (Oct 3, 2007)

those are some mighty fine looking gig heads you got there, i would keep them just the way they are. looks like they will hold some of these hefty sow flounder we should start seeing this winter.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Those things look like they definetly will do the job! I've still got the o'le frog giggers! lol! With a head shot, they won't even know what hit'em!


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Here are three more that I made the last couple of days. Can you tell that I'm bored?


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Gnwdad 

If you use threaded rod you won't need those barbs. 

BTW Looks like you put a little time in the ones you made :clap


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

You have accumulated yourself one hell of a collection there!!! You know what they about plenty of practice. I have also thought about the threaded rod approach but never used one. If you get some spare time and materials you should try one out and let us know how well it works.


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

I have some 1/4''stainless all thread and started building one, but I do not like the way it looks.


----------

